# Wood Mugs



## woodworkerforchrist (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks everyone on all the advice on making boxes and finding a good table saw. I wanted to start another conversation on making wood mugs with the scrollsaw and/or hole saw. I tried it awhile back without much luck; hole saw blades cut real slow and burned in hardwood, and just couldnt cut rings on the scrollsaw accurate and had ALOT of sanding. I'm seeing and hearing more and more about it and ideas and want to start making them. I also like the beveled ones made on the tablesaw but I think I like the scrollsawn ring ones better. I may never buy a lathe but these scrollsawn mugs look really nice. Wondering what ya'll are finding is working the best? Thickness of wood layers, width of rings, how to cut them accurate and the same, sanding, best glue to use, food safe finish, what do they sell for, patterns? etc, etc. Thanks! Sure enjoy this group!!! So much in incredible talent and encouragement and advice


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

Most of the Mugs I have seen are turned, however, here is a Video of how one person does it. Looks quite easy except for all of the sanding to get it just right.

I don't think thickness of the ring is a real issue within reason. Maybe I'm missing something though?

As far as food safe, I wouldn't use them. More of a unique decoration.


----------



## mcg1990 (Nov 11, 2014)

I guess shellac would be one of the few food-safe waterproof finishes. You'd have to constantly maintain it, though.


----------

